# Panoramic Camera Not Working



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

Running shift3r 2.3 blurry xoom. Not sure if this has anything to do with the ROM or something motorola broke in their (unreleased) updates or something I did.

I take a panoramic picture and after I push the square button to show I'm down with the panorama, it sits there saying "stitching captures" for a minute and then no picture is actually created.

My brother's Bionic is completely stock and unrooted and it works fine on his.

Is this working/not working for anyone else?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I had the same issue and googled for answers and came across something that seemed to work.

When you are done with the panaroma shot, move it back in the opposite direction(towards where you started) and wait for the box to turn red. It should save it then, but even then its somewhat intermittent for me.

If it says "stitching captures" for longer than 4-5 seconds then it didn't work right.


----------



## Devlop (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you running .893? I loaded 7.893, deodexed, and found the panoramic to do the same thing. Also found the stock gallery wouldn't fully render my pics. Quickpic would though. I went ahead and flashed my nandroid of stock 7.893 and it all works again. It might have something to do with the deodexing. I was going to deodex again tonight and see what happens.


----------

